# ❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

*❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤*

My Meatball passed her two-year-old milestone on Jan 16th! :bday
I couldn't get my dear 2yo girl a decent shot for 10 days, but finally got one tonight! Happy birthday Meatball, I wish we will have many, many happy years together!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

eeeeee! She's so CUTE!!! Happy birthday to Meatball.  

She looks absolutely tiny - how big is she?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Meatball! :catsm


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

That is the best looking meatball I have ever seen! I could eat her right up (and I'm a vego)!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet girl.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words! Yeah, Meatball is really a sweetheart and she knows it. She got my whole family wrapped around her paws :luv


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

spirite said:


> eeeeee! She's so CUTE!!! Happy birthday to Meatball.
> 
> She looks absolutely tiny - how big is she?


I think it's the big fluffy tail that gave you that impression  She is a mid-sized cat, weighting about 10lb. Though I would like her to lose half pound. We are working on it :lol:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a fluffy tail!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

*❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤*

She's a gorgeous kitty!!! How are siberians temperment wise


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

*❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤*

Happy birthday Meatball!! She is as gorgeous as ever 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ecat said:


> *That is the best looking meatball I have ever seen! I could eat her right up* (and I'm a vego)!


ECHO!....except for the vego part! :2kitties


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

crazyismycat said:


> She's a gorgeous kitty!!! How are siberians temperment wise


I can't say for all Siberians since Meatball is my first Sib  

Meatball is quite intelligent and extremely affectionate, to the point that she is possessive and can easily get jealousy ;-) She is not very playful, getting bored with her toys and my games fairly quick, but she is very active. She enjoys running around and jumping, and her favorite is playing catch and fight with Metoo. So I assume Sibs do the best in multicat household. Aside from the not-so-playful part, I really have no complaint about my Sib girl :luv


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

@ecat and Marcia: Sorry, this Meatball is for display only, as I don't have a replacement if you folks eat her :lol:


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤*

Happy belated birthday meatball!! Btw, I LOVE the name. How did you come up with it??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Adorable,I love the name.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

*❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤*

Happy birthday lovely Meatball  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kaikoura (Oct 15, 2012)

So pretty! Many happy returns, Meatball.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Meatball.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks folks! Meatball is very happy to receive so many birthday wishes 



3furbabies said:


> Happy belated birthday meatball!! Btw, I LOVE the name. How did you come up with it??


Well, I came from China and live in Canada, so naturally I want my cats to have names that can be easily pronounced in both Chinese and English, and somewhat unique. The pronounciation of "Meatball" means "Precious kitty" in Chinese ("Me"=nickname for cats; "Ball"=treasure/baby). That certainly fits my girl well, since she is very precious to my family :luv


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤*



yingying said:


> Thanks folks! Meatball is very happy to receive so many birthday wishes
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I came from China and live in Canada, so naturally I want my cats to have names that can be easily pronounced in both Chinese and English, and somewhat unique. The pronounciation of "Meatball" means "Precious kitty" in Chinese ("Me"=nickname for cats; "Ball"=treasure/baby). That certainly fits my girl well, since she is very precious to my family :luv


Aww how sweet! I wish I put that much thought into my girls' names.  lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

*❤❤❤Happy birthday to my dear dear Meatball!❤❤❤*

I love how you named her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So while we're at it, what about Metoo? Those have to be 2 of the best cat names ever.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! I started thinking about Meatball and Metoo's names even before they were born! I'm glad you like them :heart



spirite said:


> So while we're at it, what about Metoo? Those have to be 2 of the best cat names ever.


Thanks a lot for the compliment! I'm flattered :kittyturn 
Metoo means "Kitty bunny" in Chinese ("Me"=nickname for cats; "Too"=bunny/rabbit). I gave her this name because she has fur as silky and white as bunny, and also she was born in the year of Rabbit (btw, Meatball was born in the year of Tiger) . Also, since Metoo means "I am also..." in English, when relating with here "elder sister" Meatball, i.e., precious kitty, this implies Metoo is also a precious kitty!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

A funny story if you folks want a quick laugh:

Last year my family went on a vacation and left my girls with a catsitter, who free fed them dry food. When we were back 2 weeks later, they were so fat! When I complained that to my friend, she said "Well, you named them Meatball and Me-too, what would you expect?" 

Lesson learned: If next time I get a cat, I need to give him/her a name that "fits" :lol:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

yingying said:


> A funny story if you folks want a quick laugh:
> 
> Last year my family went on a vacation and left my girls with a catsitter, who free fed them dry food. When we were back 2 weeks later, they were so fat! When I complained that to my friend, she said "Well, you named them Meatball and Me-too, what would you expect?"
> 
> Lesson learned: If next time I get a cat, I need to give him/her a name that "fits" :lol:


LOL! 

It's just amazing how perfectly those names worked out - and they do "fit". I'd much rather have a nice round meatball kitty than a...I dunno - carrot? celery stick?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Agreed! I HATE carrot, and celery, and green pepper. 
I once thought about naming Metoo as "Linguine", to match the "Meatball". I'm glad I bandoned that idea. To think of a cat a slim as a linguine... Shrudder


----------

